
Show HN: Linx-server – Self-hosted file/code/media sharing website in Go - andreimarcu
https://github.com/andreimarcu/linx-server
======
andreimarcu
Hi there! This is my first attempt at Go, in porting a personal project I ran
for a few years in python. This came out of the necessity to share files
without having to register on some service, then have people have to login to
download, and/or see ads, etc. It can be very useful for internal deployments
as well, where teams can share files very easily between them.

Any comments are welcome!

------
avitzurel
I did not look at the code yet (but I forked the repo), however, I like the
idea a lot.

I've been using MonoSnap with S3 only to avoid using any service for image
hosting.

Kudos for this!

